# My ugly stock Sentra



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Just thought i would throw a couple pics of my junk up.... Its 91 Sentra E w/ some ugly 15s and Falken 502s





































Let me know what ya think....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks like a good project car. what are your plans?


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Well, i would very much like to do SR20DET, but i cannot justify it with that car, its just too hammered, only has about 101k but had a couple really hard previous owners. It has a bit of rust and such, and i would prefer starting with a manual trans (i know it could be swapped, but it sounds like a PITA). So its just my DD for now, will stay pretty much as is.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice, I still think B13 sentra's own all the others


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

And heres what i did this afternoon


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^i did the same thing to my car.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I like it. The wheels give it a mean look. 

Needs some wax lovin though :thumbup:


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Honest Bob said:


> I like it. The wheels give it a mean look.
> 
> Needs some wax lovin though :thumbup:


It definately needs some love, has for hte past few years i've had it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

man, you should hook it up...what a sleeper!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it has character


----------

